# VEP useful for only one computer?



## Christian64 (Apr 19, 2020)

Hi everyone,
I hope this confinement is bearable to you...

I would have liked to know if you think that VEP is really useful if you have only one computer.
Thanks


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 19, 2020)

Yes.


----------



## Rob (Apr 19, 2020)

Yes


----------



## agarner32 (Apr 19, 2020)

I second Jay's yes. There are many advantages, but probably the most significant one is that VEP allows you to keep your instruments/template loaded when switching projects. If you are using a template it's a big time saver not having to reload it for every project.


----------



## Christian64 (Apr 19, 2020)

Ok, 
thank you all


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Apr 19, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Manaberry (Apr 20, 2020)

One more "yes", just in case there are doubts left.


----------



## gst98 (Apr 20, 2020)

yeah definately. Not having to reload per project is great. The biggest one for me though is VEP is much better than logic at distributing load for parallel processing on your CPU


----------



## Akarin (Apr 20, 2020)

It is, yes. It allows for fast projects loading/saving/switching and you can control enabling/disabling VST instrument instances using CCs.


----------



## Manaberry (Apr 20, 2020)

Akarin said:


> It is, yes. It allows for fast projects loading/saving/switching and you can control enabling/disabling VST instrument instances using CCs.



If you have ideas of why CCs doesn't work on my setup, I would be glad to hear a solution! :D


----------



## Akarin (Apr 20, 2020)

Manaberry said:


> If you have ideas of why CCs doesn't work on my setup, I would be glad to hear a solution! :D



What is the issue?


----------



## Nyran (Apr 22, 2020)

Yes on the op. And I have a similar issue on the enable/disable so I will ask. I can disable an instance using the CC but I can't enable it back up.


----------



## Akarin (Apr 22, 2020)

Nyran said:


> Yes on the op. And I have a similar issue on the enable/disable so I will ask. I can disable an instance using the CC but I can't enable it back up.



Ha! A video on this is on the way. Just trying to find peace and quiet in the middle of 6 quarantined kids. Will post here when done!


----------



## Nyran (Apr 22, 2020)

Akarin said:


> Ha! A video on this is on the way. Just trying to find peace and quiet in the middle of 6 quarantined kids. Will post here when done!


Great, that's very nice of you. Also I have 1 kid and I can't even imagine how it would be with 6...


----------



## Loïc D (Apr 22, 2020)

Bonjour Christian 

I'd balance answers :
- YES if you are relying on templates, if you switch projects often, if you need a higher productivity, if you're using several DAWs, if you want to optimize memory usage / CPU usage

- LESS needed if you're more on the hobbyist side, if every project needs a different orchestration, if you have plenty of quick RAM / quick SSD, if you don't want 2 products (needing settings on both sides)


----------



## NathanTiemeyer (Apr 22, 2020)

I was just wondering this the other day too! I'm using Logic Pro X ... definitely worth it? I purge samples in Kontakt and freeze tracks all the time but I'm looking to get even more out of my system. The comments in this thread certainly seem promising!


----------



## MoeWalsaad (May 8, 2020)

Yes, Even on one computer:
- With VEP, your DAW project will save much faster.
- You will be able to switch between projects that share the same instruments without re-loading each time.
- Better manage your machine resources. VEP will carry most of the CPU and Memory weight and make your DAW run smoother.

However VEP has great ups but also has great downs, VEP will complicate your workflow too much, I find it better for big projects that require consistency of instruments, for me personally 80% of the time I don't use it and go with instrument tracks instead.
my suggestion if the previous points don't matter much to you, you may find work easier without VEP.


----------



## Ashermusic (May 8, 2020)

I don't see any "great downs" to it. Some compromises, especially if you are screen real estate challenged.


----------



## AndyP (May 8, 2020)

+1 Yes


----------



## J-M (May 8, 2020)

Another yes. Couldn't live without it anymore...


----------



## Wunderhorn (May 8, 2020)

Indeed useful. It's friendlier to your resources than many DAWs on their own and it also makes sense to have an additional screen for it.


----------



## crandallwarren (May 10, 2020)

In Pro Tools, how does treacle freeze work with VEP. Is it similar to having the plugin loaded directly on the instrument track?


----------



## heisenberg (May 10, 2020)

Absolutely! Yes, yes, yes.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (May 10, 2020)

It is definitely helpful, but I have actually gone the other way.....by not using VEPro on a single machine. With SSD's, I really don't mind waiting an extra minute or two when switching projects, and my Mac doesn't hiccup now that I've done away with useless mammoth templates. After years of this, I now know exactly what I'll need a for a given project. Removing VEPro is just one less thing to screw up.


----------



## Iswhatitis (May 10, 2020)

Christian64 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I hope this confinement is bearable to you...
> 
> I would have liked to know if you think that VEP is really useful if you have only one computer.
> Thanks


I use only one computer and VEP is extremely useful as DP10 cannot have near the number of FX and VIs going at once as it can when VEP is the host. It's a night and day difference.


----------



## NathanTiemeyer (May 17, 2020)

So I've been experimenting on my 2014 Macbook Pro (2.5 GHZ I7 16GB, running samples off 2 SSDs),

I'm trying to figure out how far I can push this thing with a large template with minimal freezing.

Basically building a template in Logic, purging, and adding additional instruments/tracks until I start getting CPU hangup/system overload. I get to about 70 tracks then I get hang-ups and freezing.

If I loaded and purged each track but with VEP on this same (single) machine, would there be a significant increase in performance? IE, more processing power available?

I know an upgrade with VEP and an additional machine is inevitable if i want to run big templates but I'd be curious to see how far I can push my MBP here 

Would running VEP on my single machine be worth it in this case?


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (May 17, 2020)

In Logic, you would getting better core distribution. The question is, do you really _need _a massive template? If so, a slave machine would be in order.

Edit: you could demo VEPro and see if there’s enough difference.


----------



## labornvain (May 17, 2020)

Surprised this hasn't been mentioned yet, or maybe I missed it, but my favorite thing about running VEP is during the creative process being able to load sounds instantly.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (May 17, 2020)

labornvain said:


> Surprised this hasn't been mentioned yet, or maybe I missed it, but my favorite thing about running VEP is during the creative process being able to load sounds instantly.



Between projects, absolutely (once everything is loaded initially).


----------



## Dewdman42 (May 17, 2020)

VePro is great, glad I have it. 


can leave instruments loaded while switching between cues. saves time AND ensures consistent instrument sound between related cues.


Facilitates setting up multi-instrument situations such as articulations across midi channels


If you use VSL instruments, there are some little time saver features specifically related to VSL instruments.

All that being said, I am starting to enjoy working without it when I don't have to switch between cues a lot. I prefer the more simple setup that way. 


I like that I can go directly to the plugin window directly in the DAW. 


I like that I don't have to map automation parameters, etc. 


I like that there is one less thing to crash or go wrong. 


 I like that everything related to the project is saved in the DAW project.
I think for slave setups, VePro makes a lot more sense, one of these days i will probably add a VePro slave, and then I will find myself using it a lot more that way I think. As far as single machine, I have kind of been going back and forth a lot and I think basically if I have a project where I will be switching between cues a lot, then i will definitely use it. Otherwise, I might not.


----------

